# Any golfers?



## Wendy (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone else on here into golf? I've had clubs for 20+ years...bought for me by a hubby who wanted me to get into the game with him....but never got interested until the past summer. Now I can't get enough. Hubby is thrilled and got me a Taylormade Burner #5 rescue club for my birthday (I need it!) and then a Burner driver for Xmas. My son gave me a gift certificate to Golf Town and I went out and bought a Taylormade Burner #5 fairway wood and a bunch of clothes. Can you guess I'm trying to build a complete Taylormade Burner set? :clap:

Anyone else golf?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 27, 2009)

What the heck is a rescue club? Are those the cheat sticks that get you out of the water & save you $$$ in golf balls?
Can you tell I golf all the time? I can't tell you how many years of my younger life I even worked at Country Clubs! I use to go out for time to time & everyone had a good laugh! The best shot I ever made, I mean it had to be text book perfect - was in the wrong direction! What do you mean it's not that green? Picky, picky!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2009)

I worked at a golf course for 13 years and played all the time. .. then I got a real job and am lucky to play twice a year


----------



## Wendy (Dec 27, 2009)

A rescue club is meant to help get a decent shot from rough grass etc. Mine gets a lot of work. :rollhappy:

LOL Rose...you should have had a camera for that pefect shot! Cute story...the very first time hubby took me out golfing I asked 'Okay so what do I do first?'. He told me to 'address the ball'...so I got down on all fours and said 'Hello ball.'. It's a good thing hubby is patient. :evil: He is a very good player and won quite a bit in his younger years...he has many trophies from tounaments. Next year I will be taking a few lessons so he can relax and stop pulling his hair out putting up with my warped sense of humour.


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 28, 2009)

Started playin 2 years ago and can't get enough-
play at least once a week- still need a lot of improvement though

Use callaway gear and a ping putter


----------



## Wendy (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to hear that you enjoy it! It's such a cool game and not at all as easy as it first appears.

Here's a photo of hubby and I (on the right) with friends in a tounament this past summer.
I won Ladies Longest Drive and Closest to The Keg.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2009)

Wendy said:


> A rescue club is meant to help get a decent shot from rough grass etc. Mine gets a lot of work. :rollhappy:
> ... Cute story...the very first time hubby took me out golfing I asked 'Okay so what do I do first?'. He told me to 'address the ball'...so I got down on all fours and said 'Hello ball.'. It's a good thing hubby is patient. :evil: He is a very good player and won quite a bit in his younger years...he has many trophies from tounaments. Next year I will be taking a few lessons so he can relax and stop pulling his hair out putting up with my warped sense of humour.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:he'd be in deep trouble if the 2 of us got together, he'd have no hair left! :sob:


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2009)

Love golf. I am a callaway man myself. Use both Ft-IQ-FT-9 drivers and x-22s, I do use a taylormade itsy bitsy spider putter. How is the golfing up there? Must be a short season like here.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2009)

Some practice swings


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2009)

playing some golf guitar


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2009)

At Vassar we had a golf course behind our housing, haven't played very much since.


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 28, 2009)

This autumn with limited gear


----------



## Wendy (Dec 28, 2009)

Great photos! Any more to add? Our season goes from about May through October depending on that cold white stuff. I got out for the last time this season on Nov 27; an unusually long season. The ladies I go out with actually got out on Dec 3rd but I had to work.

I just got back from Golf Town again...picked up #3 Burner wood. Now all I need are the irons and that itzy bitzy monza spider. Hopefully I can complete the set before spring.


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought my iron series in the US - golf gear is sooo cheap in the US !!
Last time I played was in the suburb of Copenhagen during the Cop 15. we had minus 1 or so . back in France most golf have closed for christmas but opens january 3rd !! this year have been exceptional with only white stuff last week. Golf Season in Northern France runs from march to October


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Wendy,

I took up the game when my orchid hobby turned into my orchid business, and I am addicted (Sam Tsui (Orchid Inn) and I play together whenever we get the chance). I play a set of Ping G10 irons, a Calloway Diablo driver and Fairway woods, and a brand new (this Christmas!) putter made by Bettinardi. My wife plays as well; it's great to have something a couple can do together and I'm sure you will enjoy it as well.. Keep em' in the short grass!

Thanks,

Tom Kalina
www.foxvalleyorchids.com


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2009)

As much as I like golf. Skiing is better. Baseball as well, also MMA BJJ


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd love to play, but then I would need to put a GPS locater inside the ball to find it again, and also a good telescope to see the flag from the tee.


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 29, 2009)

Recently found a website where I can watch Golf Channel live -
now that's great ! ! !
Golf balls are pretty expensive over here (titleist proV1 is €56 a dozen) if you want quality - and you can really feel the differences on the green between a titleist pro v1 and a low cost ball


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, that's a lot of money for golf balls! it wasn't cheap when I played (if I bought balls, usually there were plenty to be found in the rough, woods and water. the expensive balls did feel better when playing, but would gash awfully when a yack swing was occasionally made  ! I found it helped to promote better touch around the greens if you were using the cheaper ones
I miss working on the golf course, but then it was a stretch to get the season to six months so that you could get a full six months of unemp. ins. helped that I had no real loans back then

sounds like uri is hooked on the links!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the Golf Channel; especially the lesson shows.

Until now I have played with whatever used ball I had. Hubby has a huge pail of used balls and that was my supply. It's cheaper to lose one of those. He bought me a bunch of new Noodle soft balls for Xmas...woohoo....new balls for 2010! :wink:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 11, 2010)

I got to complete my Taylormade set yesterday!!! (well except for the putter but that can wait as I have a perfectly good one already) We went out to several places to check out prices....some were over $1,000, but we ended up getting a Burner hybrid (#4 & 5) and iron set brand new for about $400 less. So now I am happy....let's hope I can at least use them half decently now.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 11, 2010)

Good deal!!! any pictures ?

Played this weekend for the first time this year- Winter is pretty tough this year - 

Here we've winter greens - which is just a piece of delimited fairway- impossible to putt straight under these conditions




Wendy said:


> I got to complete my Taylormade set yesterday!!! (well except for the putter but that can wait as I have a perfectly good one already) We went out to several places to check out prices....some were over $1,000, but we ended up getting a Burner hybrid (#4 & 5) and iron set brand new for about $400 less. So now I am happy....let's hope I can at least use them half decently now.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos? Not of me but here are a couple of my new purchases. (still in plastic!)  Spring can't come soon enough...I'm jealous of you guys than can get out already. A friend and I are going to make a trip to an indoor driving range very soon but that's all we can do until at least April. :sob:


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 11, 2010)

*golf*

Hi,
Just returned from Malibu CC. We play at least 3 days a week usually more.
We've had a very warm "winter"--today was 73 deg. 
The limiting factor here is light. 
Wish I had started younger it really is addictive.
Carl


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah but don't worry about it you can play until you're 90 or so
- the only thing is that with age - you'll hear the ball fall to the ground when you drive it :rollhappy:




malibucarl said:


> Hi,
> Just returned from Malibu CC. We play at least 3 days a week usually more.
> We've had a very warm "winter"--today was 73 deg.
> The limiting factor here is light.
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

Golfing by the tracks!  The golfers and their carts would all fit on a Quarter!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Golfing by the tracks!  The golfers and their carts would all fit on a Quarter!
> 
> ........



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha - collectors item !


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

The wood benchwork in the background is 1/2" thick for reference.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2010)

hah, one scene I didn't notice when I was there before (smile). is it new?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

No, but it's in a corner and you weren't there long enough to see everything.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2010)

Spent the afternoon at the Toronto Golf Show with hubby and friends. What a great day! I bought a TM sand wedge to complete my irons, and some clothes. Also took a 15 minute lesson from a PGA golf pro....it was awesome! It's unbelievable how good it feels when you do things correctly. :clap: Now I can't wait for the season to start. Oh yes....I won a free round at a nice course north of us as well as a couple coupons for 2 for 1 deals. Woohoo!


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 7, 2010)

Good to hear - A friend offered me a book on canadian golf courses - wonderful to see how many golfs there are there !!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2010)

They play snow-golf 6 months of the year! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2010)

... and I think they stretch the season by using the plastic glowing golf balls and play at night! I tried playing glo-ball a few times and thought it was fun, I stunk!


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 15, 2010)

Played both days this weekend - and played at my level - this spring is going to be goooood


----------



## Wendy (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't been out yet unless you count the one time I went to the indoor driving range.  Still too muddy. I called our home course this morning and was told they will be open within a week or two...WOOHOO! Can't wait!


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 16, 2010)

AS I said, Played twice last weekend - it was still pretty cold - but I played up to my handicap which is fine - and this week spring is coming to France !!
can you dig it !!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ha....I see you use the interlocking grip too.  Boy it looks cold there still with the bare trees and brown grass...not to mention the winter jacket and warm boots! Funny how the cold doesn't matter as long as we can play.  I was out at the driving range yesterday. It sure felt good to hit a few balls and the temp was 15c in the sunshine. Our courses are just starting to open so I'll be back out within a week or two. I envy that you are out already.

Thanks for the photos! :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 18, 2010)

Played a good round today at our local sunday competition- weather was excellent - sunny warm and no wind - Great !!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool! I'm sick today so no golf for me. :sob: Dora and I will be out again Tuesday...then I start my lessons on Tuesday evening. :clap: Hey....I par'd my first par 4 on Thursday!!!!! On the green in two and a two putt to finish it off....was I happy.:rollhappy: A definite improvement so far this year.  (I know...not impressive to you pros but I was on a cloud!)

Here's a good golf forum that I found... http://www.torontogolfnuts.com/ I don't post much but when I do my name is 'Ochoafan'.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 18, 2010)

Par's are cool - I'm happy with bogeys - although I do pars and birdies every now and then - have fun !


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 18, 2010)

Been playing for years and still love it!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2010)

(sigh) for over ten years I played at least five times a week (worked at course) and now with 'real jobs' I've hardly played and last year I didn't at all... maybe I need to become a professional caddy so I can at least walk a course once in a while


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2010)

I played with friends in our club's Member Scramble today. We finished at -2 and I won closest to the pin on one hole....brought home a bottle of wine. What a fun day!

Ladies League starts next Wednesday. :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (May 9, 2010)

These pictures are aprrox 2 weeks old this is the 7th hole - pretty tough uphill
but when you get up there you're rewarded by a beautyful panorama as well as a couple of wild growing orchids


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2010)

nice! doesn't look much different than upstate ny. there were some pink ladyslippers growing in different spots on the course where I worked, but I think I was the only one who knew they were there (probably a good thing). not too much golfing being done around here this weekend with the rain, wind, then snow/wind and tomorrow snow/rain/wind (yeesh)


----------



## Wendy (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful scenery and nice to have orchids on the course. I haven't noticed any on ours but then again I haven't really looked. It's cold and rainy here today...had to cancel my lesson. I got nine holes in yesterday though and am playing 18 in Ladies' League tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (May 11, 2010)

Good luck !


----------



## potter (May 11, 2010)

i love to golf, but the weather has been lousy for it the past few weeks : )


----------



## Wendy (May 12, 2010)

Got my first Birdie on a Par 3!!!!! (My first one ever actually) Landed the ball two feet from the pin....were my knees ever shaking as I made the putt.


----------



## paphjoint (May 13, 2010)

Congrats !!

First birdy !!!- I hope you payed drinks to your golf buddies 



Wendy said:


> Got my first Birdie on a Par 3!!!!! (My first one ever actually) Landed the ball two feet from the pin....were my knees ever shaking as I made the putt.


----------



## Wendy (May 22, 2010)

Another tournament today. We finished at -4. I birdied my third hole in just over a week and won Closest to the Pin on the same hole. It rained all day but we had a blast. Thank goodness for rain gear!

I've been taking lessons and they are really making a difference.


----------



## paphjoint (May 23, 2010)

Lessons are very useful - Have taken a lot and still need more but I'm trying to recall all tre previous ones

Played 26 holes today - we have a pre- summer heatwave right know with high sun temps above 27 - its hot !!





Wendy said:


> Another tournament today. We finished at -4. I birdied my third hole in just over a week and won Closest to the Pin on the same hole. It rained all day but we had a blast. Thank goodness for rain gear!
> 
> I've been taking lessons and they are really making a difference.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 4, 2010)

Made my first eagle yesterday- on a par 4 hole - nice long drive and direct in the hole on the 2nd shot with a 7 iron- like the shots you see every now and then on golf channel


----------



## McPaph (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats on the eagle. Thats pretty impressive on a par 4. Your course looks pretty nice.

aren't birdies fun, Wendy

I golf to much and I dont have the weather problems you guys have so Im sort of spoiled.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 4, 2010)

but they say it never rains in southern california.... he he 



McPaph said:


> Congrats on the eagle. Thats pretty impressive on a par 4. Your course looks pretty nice.
> 
> aren't birdies fun, Wendy
> 
> I golf to much and I dont have the weather problems you guys have so Im sort of spoiled.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats on the Eagle!!!! That's fabulous! I bet it felt wonderful. :clap:

I'd play every day if I could afford it. Hey, tonight's LottoMax is worth 50 million....ya just never know. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 7, 2010)

In France we have subscription arrangements - I've a full year subscription and can play every day - for appprox USD 150 per month






Wendy said:


> Congrats on the Eagle!!!! That's fabulous! I bet it felt wonderful. :clap:
> 
> I'd play every day if I could afford it. Hey, tonight's LottoMax is worth 50 million....ya just never know. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 25, 2010)

golf weather ! ! !


----------



## Wendy (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, its golf weather. I'm enjoying it. Finally broke 100....shot an 89 last week. Now to try and keep that going. I regularly shoot just over 100 so it would be nice to score below on a consistant basis. Practice, practice, practice..... (I only started playing last August so I guess I'm not doing that bad.)

Here's the course I play..... http://www.arissvalley.com/ I do play others but am a member at Ariss Valley


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice golf course !! I see a lot of water hazards !! 
so what is your handicap these days?

Played a competition at my local club sunday sponsored by Mcdonalds free titleist pro V1 balls and footjoy gloves! good stuff


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, I played for the first time in two years at the course where I used to work. I was going to be nearby at my family's picnic and found out that the club was having their club championship that I used to play in. I signed up for the heck of it, hit a few balls out in the field near the parking lot; did okay in practice. I was supposed to go out in the first group and was 'ready' then was told that the groups were switched and I was going in the last group (a five-some). Waiting for half an hour worked on me a little as all the 'pros' were pacing around... I've played so little that I don't worry about all the details and just try to have fun! 

On the second hole a sidehill par four, I hit a great drive and hit the pin with my second shot, getting a birdie! ... expectations went up (unrealistically..) and when I got to the seventh hole, for some reason I four-putted on a two-tiered green from directly below the hole; my concentration went out the window after that and got an eight. Had some tough spots where I'd hit a really good shot then a really bad one; all in all I got another birdie on the back nine but had no pars, and ended up with a 44-46 for a 90. Most interesting fact is that even though I hadn't played at all for a few years and I was in the woods at least five times, I managed to find and play my ball each time and finished with the same ball! that's almost unheard of... I even had to play a left-handed shot out of some saplings so thick it took me a while just to get to the ball so I could try and figure out how to hit it!  

Had fun, will be back for second round tomorrow. will be hotter, will have to carry more water


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like a great experience ! get out there tommorow and good luck!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like you had a blast. Hope you did as well today. :clap:

We were in a tournament yesterday (scramble format) and finished at -6 and then had a good meal at the pig roast after.

I don't have an actual handicap as of yet. My scores haven't been good enough to track it but I would estimate somewhere around 27-30 right now. It will be better soon as I have finally started to put together score cards that are nice enough to keep track of.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2010)

I shot two strokes worse today than yesterday; there was a nice breeze and I did manage to par a few very tough holes. Problem was my direction was way off and figuring out if I was going to flop a chip shot how far to hit it. I did make some good saves in tough spots (above the hole on banks) and the company was good, so it was well worth it!

mmm pig roast!


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 5, 2010)

Played at the usual summer sundays competition yesterday - weather was excellent ! made 5 pars but then messed up most of the other holes - so I actually just played up to my handicap - which is not that bad- 
I find the thing with golf is that you only retain the good things that you did


----------



## Wendy (Aug 1, 2010)

I just entered an online photo contest to try and win a Nike driver for my son. If anyone is interested in voting for the photo, the link is... http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/48087/voteable_entries and the photo is titled 'New tee on the market' (Wendy Hoffman)

There is nothing required to vote...just click and you're done. Thanks to those that go to view! (by the way....the pic was taken 2 years ago when I had an AWFUL stance! Much better now!)


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 6, 2010)

done !


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 15, 2010)

Season is heading for an end - although there's still a few competitions to come, most are foursome's or chapman - which does not count for your handicap - reached 23.4 so far although my goal is 20.0 for 2010, I doubt that I'll make it 
-anyway in France we've had a lousy spring and summer so lets hope that autumn will bring us an Indian summer ;-)


----------



## Wendy (Sep 19, 2010)

We're starting to wind downw the season as well but like you there are still tournaments to be played. One is in three weeks and then we drive north for three hours to attend another at the end of October...it goes even if it is snowing!

Hubby and I competed in an Invitational Tourney last Monday at a course named Trillium Wood. It was a 2 man best ball....30 teams. We finished at four over (76) and were in the top five teams. The winning team was 2 under. We played awesome! Steve is a good player and I had an excellent game. I was also the only woman in it.  That'll teach those guys! :evil:

I haven't yet had an official handicap done but it should be somewhere around 26-28. Next year I will get it done right.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 20, 2010)

Well done Wendy !!
Its nice to be in the top 5 !!
I played in a competition yesterday - the formula was Chapman similar to the 2 man best ball. Last year we came in 5th but this year we ranked 3rd!! the sponsor is a bank so prizes was nice (balls and other usefull golf stuff) 

October 10th I'm going to Orleans just south of paris to compete in a charity competition for which I qualified - the thing is that the event is sponsored by the Number 1 french golf player - can't really imaging teeing off with that guy watching me ! !


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 26, 2010)

Played my first round ever in Hyderabad India, at the boulder hills golf. 

As the name says, boulders everywhere

Was told not to look for balls in the deep rough as there might be cobra's


----------



## Wendy (Sep 27, 2010)

Yikes....cobras! That would be interesting to say the least. Sounds like fun though!

We managed to get into a tournament here on Saturday. Hubby's foursome finished at -2. I got in a group with players who don't play often but we managed to finish at 4 over. :sob: I still won Ladies Longest Drive, Closest to the Pin and Closest to the Keg. The latter was against the men and I put my ball about 2 yards from the target. The weather was horrible....rain and wind all day plus it was cold enough to see our breath. Golfers are crazy. :wink:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 6, 2010)

Steve and I went out and played a quick nine today....it was only 3*c but felt warmer with the sun.

We also went to the Golftown Demo Sale this morning and I picked up a new Ogio cart bag, a brand new 60* Cobra wedge and some new balls to replace the ones I lose. :clap:

The temps are supposed to get into the mid teens this week so I am hoping to get in one or two more rounds  before putting the sticks away for the winter. 

Paphjoint...how did you do in the Orleans tourney?


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 6, 2010)

He he - nice to get some new golf gear - I bought my first electric trolley this weekend - a Motocaddy - going to test it tommorow- 
The Orleans tournament did not go very well, played and execellent game on saturday to get a view on the course - but got really things messed up on Sunday - 
Weather is still pretty mild here so hopefully I'll be able to continue to play for at least another month


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 19, 2010)

Playing another tournament this weekend - still no winter greens here, which is good ! - Electric trolleys are cool - now I can concentrate even more on my game


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2010)

paphjoint said:


> Playing another tournament this weekend - still no winter greens here, which is good ! - Electric trolleys are cool - now I can concentrate even more on my game



I often didn't play as well if I was using an electric cart; some people would rush so much that they would drive like heck to their ball, run up and hit it, and then sit waiting for the group ahead to get out of the way! Often I wouldn't pay attention as much or get the swing in my head before stepping up to the ball, walking up helped to keep my rhythm steady and gave me time to pay attention. .. though on a hot day it was very nice to save some gas by putting my bag on a cart or hopping on once in a while


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you misunderstood my post- I talked about trolleys - not those electric cars that you rent on golf courses - in Europe they are even prohibited for use in tournaments 
Beside you're right those carts are nice on warm summerdays - we just have to few of them here (summerdays)






cnycharles said:


> I often didn't play as well if I was using an electric cart; some people would rush so much that they would drive like heck to their ball, run up and hit it, and then sit waiting for the group ahead to get out of the way! Often I wouldn't pay attention as much or get the swing in my head before stepping up to the ball, walking up helped to keep my rhythm steady and gave me time to pay attention. .. though on a hot day it was very nice to save some gas by putting my bag on a cart or hopping on once in a while


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2010)

oh, you mean an electric walking cart? (bag carrier)


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes


cnycharles said:


> oh, you mean an electric walking cart? (bag carrier)


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2010)

Lucky you! I have a push cart but I really enjoy it....except having to push it up a steep incline. Good exercise though.

Steve and I are playing again tomorrow. I was hoping to get out one last time on Monday as well as it is supposed to be 13*c but they are calling for rain as well. The middle of next week it looks to be dropping close to freezing so I'm afraid that tomorrow's round may be our last for the season. :sob:

Good luck in your tournament! :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2010)

Check out this course.... www.wildwinds.ca I think I may be joining this course next year. It has a really competitive Ladies' League. Being with skilled players is a great way to learn and get better....plus I am very competitive. The course itself is fabulous and the greens are like playing on a carpet...awesome! Can't wait for spring now!!!!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 20, 2010)

Did not find any pictures of the colf but the score card looks ok - they've 5 par 3's and only 3 par 5's which makes it a bit easier - can't figure if there's any water hazards.
I guess its outside the Quebec region ?- a friend offered me a book on golfs in Quebec - if this one is a nice as the ones I saw in the book then go for it!!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes there is water...some of the shots are tricky to avoid it. The greens are well guarded by bunkers as well. I've ended up in most of them at one point or another.:rollhappy: About half the course is parkland style; the rest is links, with lots of fescue and hills. I never realized that the site didn't have photos....the ones that appear at the top of the page are of the course but it's a shame they don't have more. If you ever get over here in your travels Steve and I will take you out for a game.


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks a bunch for the invite !

Same goes here just north east of Paris - may I suggest spring or Summer:rollhappy::rollhappy: 

http://www.golf-meauxboutigny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=77&Itemid=130




Wendy said:


> Yes there is water...some of the shots are tricky to avoid it. The greens are well guarded by bunkers as well. I've ended up in most of them at one point or another.:rollhappy: About half the course is parkland style; the rest is links, with lots of fescue and hills. I never realized that the site didn't have photos....the ones that appear at the top of the page are of the course but it's a shame they don't have more. If you ever get over here in your travels Steve and I will take you out for a game.


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 27, 2010)

Played 12 holes this morning - temps below zero but weather was nice 
lots of ice in the roughs - probably last time I'll go out before december and if its gets colder is definitely a no go can't playwith cold hands :clap:
view on hole 9


----------



## Wendy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link...and the invite. Beautiful course! Lucky you to get out to play. Steve and I were planning on going out tomorrow but as of right now we are having a snow storm...most courses pulled the flags yesterday. :sob: It's supposed to go back up to 10*c on Monday but something tells me we're out of luck until spring now. I'll have to pacify myself with trips to Golftown and play on the simulator at Hosel Rockets. Not quite the same but it will have to do until the weather turns nice again. 

Here you go....Golftown. http://www.golftown.com I like to go and browse and try out new clubs in their simulators. They have great clothes and accesories as well.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 15, 2011)

currently in Manilla - fortunately I get to play quite a few rounds here and fees are really cheap. temps are around 30°C and 75% humidity - 

this is from the Manilla Navy golf - nice 18 hole par 70


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a nice course, and the temperature sounds perfect. I was able to visit one of our heated outdoor driving ranges yesterday to see whether I could hit balls pain-free ( I had surgery on my left hand on December 1, 2010 and was told not to try hitting full golf shots for 6 weeks). Well, yesterday was exactly 6 weeks, and I had a great time; hit about 20 balls with an old Taylormade Burner 6 iron, and found I was able to improve my average distance by 10 yards compared to my Ping G10 6 iron. Best of all, no pain! Our season normally starts about end of March, so by now, my regular foursome is really chomping at the bit to get out. Thank God the PGA tour season has started, and we are able to at least watch the game on TV.

Thanks,


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice looking course! You are one lucky guy! Like Tom, our season doesn't start again until the end of March/ first of April. I am SO ready to start playing again NOW. A friend and I are going to an indoor Sim shortly to play a game but it's not quite the same as the real thing.

Glad to hear your surgery worked out Tom. So are you going to sell the Pings and pick up a new set of Burners now.  (I use Ladies Burners but would love to have Pings, or better yet, a custom set of Titleists. :clap: )

I think we need to have a Slippertalk Golf Tournament. :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Wendy,

I agree about having a ST golf tournament and I know just where to have it. Back in the day, a friend and I would fly into San Jose, CA the Sunday before the Paph. Guild meeting in Morro Bay, and do the following schedule:

Sunday - Fly from Chicago to San Jose; drive to Monterey,CA.
Monday - Play The Links at Spanish Bay, Monterey
Tuesday - Play Spyglass Hill, Monterey 
Wednesday - Play Pebble Beach, Monterey
Thursday- Drive from Monterey to Morro Bay.
Friday - Play Morro Bay Country Club
Saturday - Day #1 - Paph. Guild All Day.
Sunday - Day # 2- Morning Session @ Paph Guild followed by golf at MB.
Monday Morning - Fly home to Chicago

I propose we get all the ST'ers we can find who play, and follow the above schedule for our tournament. The only problem I can see is the combined greens fees would be about US$ 1,200 ;=)


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2011)

:drool: Tom, I'd love to play all those courses. Wow....must be awesome! Maybe when I win the lottery. :sob: What's it like playing Pebble Beach? I heard the fee was $500!


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow sounds like a good schedule - 
How many golfers do we have here on Slippertalk? anybody knows?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 17, 2011)

Wendy,

Playing Pebble Beach well depends a lot upon whether the wind is blowing hard enought to effect play. If it is, it's very difficult; if it isn't, it's like any other course - except a lot more scenic. The greens fee at the time we played it was $ 425 incl. a gas cart, but if you stayed at The Lodge, you could save $ 75. We never stayed at The Lodge because the cost at that time was still over $ 400/night ! 

The one disappointment I had was that the condition of the course was not as good as I expected; a lot of divots in the fairway landing areas, and greens that were pretty slow. I think the reason why is the course gets a tremendous amount of recreational play - like thousands of rounds per year and closely cropped greens don't stand up well to heavy traffic.... The Poa anna greens look like they're diseased most of the time, but they're not. Also, Poa anna grass plants grow in whorls, so it's not like putting on bent grass. The grain is much more apparent on Poa anna, and effects the ball quite a bit compared to bent grass greens. 

Sorry for the length of this post - you can tell I've been golf-deprived.

Thanks,


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2011)

sheesh, I started reading that list of golf courses and the dollar signs started ringing in my head! if you had lunch and a lemonade at those places I'll bet that would ring the total up to an even $2k  maybe we can have a fundraiser for those of us who want to travel out and play those courses but are a little short on that kind of green! 


I still have my set of wilson staff tour blades I bought back in 1987... though I've gone through different versions of woods. my favorite woods were some persimmon ones (3 and 5 woods) though I used an old taylor made driver back then. I have a bullseye putter where the head keeps turning on the end of the shaft so I have to realign it occasionally to the grip, which sometimes makes me curious if I have my putts lined up in the right direction!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 17, 2011)

Golf is the triumph of hope over physics.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 17, 2011)

This place is right down the street from us. An "award winning" course. 

http://www.congoriver.com/east-orlando-experience-the-congo-golf.html

They even have gators and greens fees are less than a paph in bloom!!!  

Ding, ding, ding!!! Next year's Slipper Symposium is in Orlando... a ST golf outing at Congo River???


----------



## Wendy (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone else having golf withdrawals as bad as I am? Watching the PGA and European Tour on TV helps but I want to play too darn it!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Ding, ding, ding!!! Next year's Slipper Symposium is in Orlando... a ST golf outing at Congo River???



 I worked at the grand cypress golf resort for a winter I think it was 1989; pretty nice but I don't think their greens fees could be had for the price of a paph in bloom unless it was a blooming sanderianum with an fcc! 

if you have golf withdrawals, maybe you should start putting on the living room carpet!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 23, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> if you have golf withdrawals, maybe you should start putting on the living room carpet!



Already doing that but it's just not the same.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 26, 2011)

The winter period is tough to get through - especially in the northern parts of the world 
Now its even tougher if you grow orchids and play golf 

I was lucky to get away two weeks to Manilla and play there - realised how better a carry the golf ball has in 32°C as opposed to the 6°C we have here 
No wonder why the pros tend to play down south.....





Wendy said:


> Already doing that but it's just not the same.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 31, 2011)

This was yesterday on my local golf course - we had -4°C - tough compared to the 32° in Manilla 10 days ago


----------



## Wendy (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa....that looks cold! The countdown is on here. We'll be playing at the end of next month. :clap: March 4-6 is the big Golf Show in Toronto. We will be going as there will be great deals on equipment, clothing and there are always courses handing out free rounds for the coming season. Last year I picked up two freebies from a course near where we holiday in the spring.

Anyone else watching the European Tour of the WM Phoenix Open today?


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 11, 2011)

Spring is here with temps above 10°C for the past week 
Yes I'm playing again this sunday :rollhappy:

Pebble beach this week 
can't watch live as the veetle golf channel feed was cut. 
Also Dubai master with Woods.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 11, 2011)

I am envious!!!! 

Yes I am watching both Pebble and Dubai. It is so nice to see Woods playing well. Personally I don't care what he did in his private life....I just want to watch him play golf. I don't care for his attitude when his game is bad (talk about spoiled baby!) but enjoy watching him when things go his way. Hoping for McIlroy to win though.

Tomorrow I am off early to do ribbon judging at an orchid show so will have to watch the replay when I get home. :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2011)

Great finals in both. I wasn't impressed when Tiger spit on the green. He's such a baby when things aren't going his way....he always implodes.

I enjoyed watching Bill Murray and D.A. Points win at Pebble. Bill Murray is such a character...the Elmer Fudd hat yesterday and the Caddyshack getup today was hilarious!

Big weekend next week...lots of tournaments...including the LPGA!!!! :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 14, 2011)

can't see it over here as they show it well after midnight. Golf channel is not broadcasted in Europe 

played 18 holes yesterday in muddy conditions - and I mean muddy:rollhappy:



Wendy said:


> Great finals in both. I wasn't impressed when Tiger spit on the green. He's such a baby when things aren't going his way....he always implodes.
> 
> I enjoyed watching Bill Murray and D.A. Points win at Pebble. Bill Murray is such a character...the Elmer Fudd hat yesterday and the Caddyshack getup today was hilarious!
> 
> Big weekend next week...lots of tournaments...including the LPGA!!!! :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2011)

Bill Murray and D.A. Points at Pebble Beach was the best golf entertainment I've seen in a long time. I overheard one of the commentators say Murray actually shot a one-under par on Saturday (with his handicap) so he's a pretty good golfer as well as a good entertainer. He sure kept D.A. loose with his banter! 

The snow is supposed to be melting all this week, so I remain optimistic we'll be playing soon. Looks like the new, white-headed Taylormade R-11 driver is the must have club this year for anyone willing to cough up the 399 USD. My old R-7 driver is looking pretty beat up, so I gotta' look at this one....


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 14, 2011)

Checked the R11 looks nice but also very expensive here - going to change my Big Bertha irons in november this year any tips - all ?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2011)

I was looking at the R11 last weekend....NICE driver. They don't have womens out yet here...plus they are almost $500 with tax for us Canucks! I don't understand why there's such a dollar difference when we are at par now. I might be tempted if they didn't cost so much. Will wait until next year when they price comes down...besides my current driver (TM Burner HT) is only a year old.

I vote you shelf the R-7 and upgrade. :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2011)

Just what I need, Wendy - another golf enabler:evil: Good thing I have an understanding wife.....

Uri, I tried out the new Taylormade Burner 2.0 irons late last season, and was very impressed, so you might try them out. Nice balance...... the Ping I-15's are nice, too, but not as easy to hit IMHO.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the tips

now as to the understanding wife - I think its mandatory to any married golfer :rollhappy:
that also stands for lady golfers of course



tomkalina said:


> Just what I need, Wendy - another golf enabler:evil: Good thing I have an understanding wife.....
> 
> Uri, I tried out the new Taylormade Burner 2.0 irons late last season, and was very impressed, so you might try them out. Nice balance...... the Ping I-15's are nice, too, but not as easy to hit IMHO.
> 
> Thanks, Tom


----------



## Wendy (Feb 26, 2011)

Who's watching the Accenture match Play? I was rooting for Bubba but he couldn't pull off a trip to the final. Now I'll have to cheer for world #1 Kaymer. (I was actually hoping for a Watson/ Jiminez final but they're both back in the clubhouse)

I also found J.D. Holmes incredibly frustrating to watch. 'Glad he didn't make it as they wouldn't have enough regulation time to get the match in. :rollhappy:


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 27, 2011)

I watched some of the games - I was with Bubba too 
- now I hope Luke Donald will win as Kaymer is already N°1 now he doesn't need it


----------



## Wendy (Mar 10, 2011)

We went to the Toronto Golf Show last Friday. I met Michael Breed and got him to sign his new book...also had my photo taken with him but I have no idea how to download it from my cell phone. We listened to him give a seminar and also one by Sandra Post...very informative. Both hubby and I got several free rounds at local courses as well....woohoo....free golf!

The season is not too far off. I hope to hit a driving range this weekend and be on the course within two weeks. :clap: I've already entered us into a tournament for June....can't come soon enough!


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow - how lucky you guys are 

would like to see the picture of him - is he also yelling in real life ?


Over here we never really stopped playin except for the snow we had in December but I do look forward to a warmer and less windy weather in spring and now its just a matter of weeks




Wendy said:


> We went to the Toronto Golf Show last Friday. I met Michael Breed and got him to sign his new book...also had my photo taken with him but I have no idea how to download it from my cell phone. We listened to him give a seminar and also one by Sandra Post...very informative. Both hubby and I got several free rounds at local courses as well....woohoo....free golf!
> 
> The season is not too far off. I hope to hit a driving range this weekend and be on the course within two weeks. :clap: I've already entered us into a tournament for June....can't come soon enough!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 31, 2011)

Our home golf course (Ariss Valley) opens on Saturday!!!! :clap: There are still piles of snow in the shaded spots but we'll play anyway. Woohoo! Can't wait!

Who's watching The Masters next week? *standing here with my hand up* This weekend it's the Houston Open and the Kraft Nabisco...lots to watch.

Hubby entered a contest last weekend at our local GolfTown. It was their 1st anniversary celebration. He won a pair of FootJoy Contours!...he's trying to catch up with me...right now I have seven pairs of golf shoes (mostly FootJoy as they're the most comfy) and he's up to three pairs now. :rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 1, 2011)

First round of the season is scheduled for Thursday, April 7. Trying out the R11 and the Titleist 910 D3 this afternoon at Golfsmith, who are adding $ 50 to the trade in value for any driver traded in....... :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be watching the MAster for sure !! luckyly they also broadcast the Shell Houston tournament since yesterday 
but no LPGA 

OVer here the tournament season starts early april so it's time to challenge my handicap

enjoy your game !!

quote=Wendy;275507]Our home golf course (Ariss Valley) opens on Saturday!!!! :clap: There are still piles of snow in the shaded spots but we'll play anyway. Woohoo! Can't wait!

Who's watching The Masters next week? *standing here with my hand up* This weekend it's the Houston Open and the Kraft Nabisco...lots to watch.

Hubby entered a contest last weekend at our local GolfTown. It was their 1st anniversary celebration. He won a pair of FootJoy Contours!...he's trying to catch up with me...right now I have seven pairs of golf shoes (mostly FootJoy as they're the most comfy) and he's up to three pairs now. :rollhappy:[/quote]


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2011)

Got it!!!!! Visited my friendly Golfsmith store yesterday and demo'd the TM R-11, the TM -Superfast 2.0 and the Callaway Razr Hawk. After 45 minutes of hitting balls, the results of the launch monitor showed the R-11 was the most consistently long and accurate of the three drivers. The Superfast 2.0 was slightly longer. but the cone of dispersion was wider (less accurate) - and the Razr Hawk sounded strange. I bought the R-11 and traded in one of my wife's old Adam's drivers for a $50 credit, so the whole thing was $ 349.95plus tax. Now I have to get used to that white head! Keep tuned in for next Thursday's performance of this beauty during an actual round of golf.........


----------



## Wendy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great choice! I tried the ladies' TM Superfast...the extra 2" made it really wild. I felt I had no control over the ball flight at all. Being only 5'2" might have a bit to do with that though. :rollhappy: I tried a nice Cleveland driver too and it was awesome; however decided to stay with my current TM Burner for this year as I didn't feel right spending money on a new one when my current one is only a year old. At least you had good reason to buy new. :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2011)

I felt the same way when I demo'd the TM Superfast 2.0 - the longer shaft was definitely hard to get used to, and it was not as accurate (at least in my hands) as the R-11. It's also interesting that the R-11 I demo'd had a neutral set-up, while my old R-7 was a "Draw" driver. When I asked the saleman to set the R-11 up in a draw configuration, he advised to hit it a few times in the neutral mode just to get some idea as to ball flight. Good thing! My ball flight w the neutral set up R-11 turned out to be a slight draw! Distance appeared longer than my old R-7 , but only by about 5-10 yards, so I'm hitting it approx 240 yds w a slight draw bias (5 yds left of center) for a total distance of @250-255 counting the roll. I am totally stoked! The Fujikura Blur 60 gm Reg. flex shaft is awesome.....Can't wait to take it out to the course Thursday.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 2, 2011)

Got out for the first 9 of the season!!!! It felt awesome to be playing again. The course was in pretty good shape even if it did still have a few snow drifts. Of 27 holes only one had a temporary green because of snow. Hopefully we can get out again this week...our first tournament is three weeks from today and we need practice.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good except from the snow
- Watched the Houston Shell Tournament 
Lefty was awesome - I hope he will be even better at Augusta this weekend can't wait to watch it.

My first tournament next weekend in a scramble so not much at stake 
Weather is excellent in France right now - they expect 20°C this weekend 
yeah !:drool:





Wendy said:


> Got out for the first 9 of the season!!!! It felt awesome to be playing again. The course was in pretty good shape even if it did still have a few snow drifts. Of 27 holes only one had a temporary green because of snow. Hopefully we can get out again this week...our first tournament is three weeks from today and we need practice.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 10, 2011)

Played my first competition of the year

Matchplay scramble - and me and my teammate played all square against two 14 handicappers
Weater was excellent 25°C and high sun - yeah !


----------



## Wendy (Apr 10, 2011)

paphjoint said:


> Played my first competition of the year
> 
> Matchplay scramble - and me and my teammate played all square against two 14 handicappers
> Weater was excellent 25°C and high sun - yeah !



Awesome! Sounds like you had a great day. Steve and I got out for 18 yesterday; we had a bad game but we can't complain after having the winter off. It will come back soon enough....hopefully in time for our first tournament.

Just finished watching The Masters. What a game. I was glad to see somebody new win. :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 15, 2011)

THis morning I Went to l'Isle Adam, a golf 30 Km north of Paris with one of my golf buddies
- weather was slightly overcast and close to 18°. 
Excellent 18 holer with big slopes and a few water hazards -with well maintained and well defended greens - a wonderful place !!
the picture is blurred


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh...I love the sight. It must be nice to have a longer season than we do. I can't really complain though as I do get out lots.

Our first tournament is in a week. I hope to be able to do stroke play or match play sometime this year. Not many women seem to be competitive so I'll have to search for that kind of tournament. Most everything is a scramble...it is fun playing as a team though.

I'll have to remember to take my camera one of these days.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Tom....I talked with Sam at the Orchid Show yesterday. He said I should come down for a greenhouse tour and then we could all go out for a round. Now I should really work on getting my passport so I can make the trip.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2011)

hey upstate ny has tons of relatively cheap golf courses, and there is bloomfield orchids/marlow orchids to the west of here and piping rock orchids to the east; plus a few slippertalk members around. If I had people to play golf with I might more often! (though hard to do in spring or during the native orchid/picture season) I miss the days when I worked on a golf course, played an average of five days a week and had hardly a care in the world ... (sigh)


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Charles,

I'd be there in a NY minute if I could find someone who was a member of Oak Hill C.C., and couldn't live without a few of our awarded besseae's:evil:


----------



## prem (Apr 18, 2011)

Feh...I despise golf courses...they are responsible for huge numbers of native orchid deaths in Florida as more and more swamp and hammock gets cleared so some tom-fool can yell 'fore!'. Not to mention the eutrophication and general poisoning of nearby waterways from all the fertilizers, herbicides, and pesticides used to keep the courses that sickening, boring green color.

Personally, I don't have a problem with one golf course per so many miles, but when you drive down a ten mile stretch of road in south Florida and see five country clubs/golf communities/etc. during that stretch, it's clear that this is out of control. If the golfers had their way, you would be able to play one very long round of golf all the way from the Florida Keys to Pensacola without ever stepping off a green.

I think the ultimate irony is that most maps show golf courses as green....same color used for parks, state forests, etc. How insulting to our intelligence!

---Prem
www.flnativeorchids.com


----------



## Wendy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ummmmm...not sure how to or if I should respond to this. Kind of puts a damper on our friendly golf game thread.

I play way up here in Canada so know nothing about Florida courses. We don't have courses back to back. Our courses have protected areas that we are not allowed to enter, even to retrieve a lost ball. I enjoy golfing...heck I'm even addicted to it....and I will keep playing as long as I am able.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2011)

What Wendy said.......the thread is for people who enjoy the game. The siting of golf courses is a separate issue.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny enough - in europe its often the other way round . Golf courses often gathers wild life (frogs - fish - wild birds - you name it) so from that perspective golf is more than beneficial to the environment. 
For instance at my golf course there's also wild terrestrial orchids so in other words there's more to golf courses than meets the eye


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2011)

It's very much the same here. If you are lucky you can see foxes, deer etc right on the course...north of here there are places that you must take a cart because of bears. I know the maintenance staff is also restricted on the use of pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers. Landscape cannot be altered randomly when new courses are built either....they must bring the Ministry of the Environment in to make sure nothing is changed...waterways etc.

I grew up with my Mom telling me how usless golf and other sports are and I certainly don't appreciate hearing it from others. When she starts harping on about it I tell her to go out and try it/find out about it before ripping it apart.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2011)

As an add on....Steve and I are competing in a scramble this Saturday and we are forecast to get 25-35mm of rain. Good thing we have rain gear! :clap: We've been trying to get out to practice but it is so cold here right now and any days the temp goes up it rains. :sob: Wish us luck...we're going to need it! LOL!


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the weather here its summer before summer
played my first competition last sunday played like a sucker and lost another
tenth in my handicap couldnt get it right
this saturday Im off to Manilla again gonna try some new courses there


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2011)

at the golf course where I used to work, I actually found three colonies of pink ladyslipper orchids, plus quite a few other somewhat rare wildflowers. there are robert trent jones golf courses in upstate ny where he was purposefully creating a course that would fit in with the natural environment more than many courses that pros might play on. there were tons of ducks and geese on the course, I saw a family of wood ducks early one spring, lots of red fox tons of birds including bluebirds, deer, turkeys and many other interesting critters and plants. too bad we had lots of drunks and rednecks playing there


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 26, 2011)

In Manila again, played a round on the Army's golf course todays its 33°C and 80%humidity - yes hot and humid


----------



## Wendy (May 7, 2011)

We played 18 at our home course, Ariss Valley, today. I finally remembered to take the camera. A few shots of the course.....


----------



## Wendy (May 7, 2011)

Here's a youtube link to my swing....be nice okay.  I couldn't figure out how to rotate the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBMzZjDD4v0


----------



## tomkalina (May 10, 2011)

Lookin' good, Wendy! Guess you're working on keeping that left arm straight? :evil:


----------



## paphjoint (May 11, 2011)

I like the green which is sorrounded by water instead of bunkers


----------



## paphjoint (May 11, 2011)

Your swing looks ok to me- but I'm not a pro ;-)


----------



## Wendy (May 11, 2011)

I had my swing analyzed. I need to shorten up my backswing as I am coming up out of my stance. Tried that....with left arm only horizontal on the backswing.....what a difference. I can shoot straight again!

I will try and remember to take photos of the other course we play. Wildwinds. It is really pretty and a tough, well maintained course. The greens are undulating and extremely fast.


----------



## paphjoint (May 11, 2011)

I had my swing analyzed this winter on video too 
I had a terrible slice so the video showed that I was comin from the outside plane into the inside plane - it really looked weird -

So the Pro showed me how to pull back my right shoulder during the swing so that I would stay on the same plane - and gone was the slice 




Wendy said:


> I had my swing analyzed. I need to shorten up my backswing as I am coming up out of my stance. Tried that....with left arm only horizontal on the backswing.....what a difference. I can shoot straight again!
> 
> I will try and remember to take photos of the other course we play. Wildwinds. It is really pretty and a tough, well maintained course. The greens are undulating and extremely fast.


----------



## paphjoint (May 23, 2011)

Went down to south-east of france on vacation in the Vercors area
Vey nice mountain golf there with very often steep fairways and elevated greens or vice versa


----------



## Wendy (Jun 25, 2011)

What happened to Uri? Did he leave the forum again?

I am entered in my first stroke play match on Wednesday. Decided it was time to start getting in on these. Wish me luck guys. (and girls)


----------



## John M (Jun 25, 2011)

He seems to have REALLY left us this time, Wendy. He's not even on the member's list anymore and all his photos are gone.....again! Sheeshe!


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, Uri left the forum again and asked for his account to be deleted.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2012)

I just went out and custom ordered a Titleist 910 D2 Driver (the golfers on here will know what it is!) for this year....traded in my TM Burner for something more serious. I'm so excited to start the season now....been saving my dollars for this for months now after 'test driving' one back in December. It was pretty slick and so much more accurate for me. :clap:


----------



## Ditto (May 12, 2012)

Hi Wendy 

So how is the Titleist driver ?

I recently changed my driver to a Callaway Diablo Octane which I like a lot 

Uri


----------



## Ditto (Nov 28, 2012)

Mid October
Sta Helana 60 km south of Manila - The golf was ranked among top 100 offshore golfs by Golf Digest


----------



## Wendy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ditto said:


> Hi Wendy
> 
> So how is the Titleist driver ?
> 
> ...



Just saw this now....LOL! I've been out playing so much I missed the post! The driver is wonderful. In fact I went out and got a 909f 15* and a 910f 19* to match. With the old Taylormades I couldn't get much height or distance as they are sooooo light but with the new clubs I can launch the ball. They just feel so much better. Next is to get fitted with AP1's but I need to save up for that! I'm keeping my TM hybrids and Ghost putter but the irons need an upgrade. Dropping my handicap so quickly has gotten me excited about fine tuning my equipment. After a lesson with our club pro he told me there's no reason that I shouldn't break 80 next season. Now I just have to keep trying!

Love that photo Uri! It's cold and desolate here now. Golf season is over until spring now. One of these days we may just get a game in. Hubby and I played in Prince Edward Island this year. There are some beautiful, but tough courses there! A few photos from The Links at Crowbush Cove and Glasgow Hills.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 29, 2012)

He he good to hear 
I only break 90 every now and then - playing twice a week is not enough.
Fortunately enough we can still play here in France -
keep posting


----------



## Wendy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just came back from a golf sale. Picked up a newTitleist Vokey SM6 60* wedge for a very good price. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ditto (Dec 9, 2012)

SO you did not have a lob wedge until now or is it a replacement ?




Wendy said:


> Just came back from a golf sale. Picked up a newTitleist Vokey SM6 60* wedge for a very good price. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Wendy (Dec 9, 2012)

Ditto said:


> SO you did not have a lob wedge until now or is it a replacement ?



This is a replacement. I have an old Cobra lob wedge but want to upgrade. (I carry 4 wedges...P, G, S, L...and use them all) Since I want to go Titleist and the new club was less than half price (orig $149.99) and with the exact same specs as my old wedge how could I not get it? 

Are you still playing over there? I'm really missing being out on the course.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup - pretty cold 3°C in the morning and 7 in the afternoon but we can still play but game quality it pretty hmm... my bag


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2012)

(sigh) it's been so long since i've played any amount of golf, that spending around $80 for a lob wedge (or any club) on sale or not, seems very foreign to me! I was pondering whether or not I would be able to remember how to swing 

I miss the times when I could get out of work (on the course), and go back and play 9/18/27 holes and often wander around mostly by myself (when not playing skins with buddies or leagues) around the course, for hours at a time and then go hang out with friends over a beer and cheeseburger/fries in the restaurant (and weigh 20lbs less than now). things seemed much simpler back then, though I would never go back (though I wouldn't turn down a free membership somewhere if someone were to give one to me for christmas  )


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2012)

What could possibly keep you from getting out to play a game?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2012)

long work hours without a very high wage, the need to save for the future, quite high costs of playing 18 holes, nobody in this area that I moved to to play with, and a very high drive to go out and take pictures of native orchids in the wild, which are usually flowering whenever there isn't snow on the ground


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2012)

Charles....what is the approximate cost for 18 in your area? Here is is anywhere from $40ish to over $100. Hubby and I get a membership (unlimited rounds) as I play almost every day spring, summer and fall. That saves us a ton of money. Not suggesting that you get membership....you'd still be short on time.....just curious about fees in your area compared to here in Ontario.

Uri....looks like you're a true Callaway man! Well except for the Cleveland wedges. Hubby has Cleveland weges too....he loves them.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2012)

um, actually in central/upstate ny there are lots of golf courses, and some are fairly inexpensive when in comparison to city/resort areas. I think there are still places where you could play 18 for $20 or so, maybe a little more, and of course it would go up from there. I think in the washington d.c. area in the late '80's I played with a few friends at a course in maryland that was $50-60 for eighteen... and that was considered to be a relatively 'inexpensive' place down there at that time. I could get a membership, but time/expense uses are different for me, now; different priorities (car has over 170,000 miles, and I don't really want a car loan unless they offer me 0% financing)

no debt!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been playing this 'King of Sports' for 66years and have loved every round. The most holes I played in one day was 54 but I was only thirteen at the time. The weather now has a lot to do with playing these days. In Lancashire UK the weather is generally awful of late and only played 6 rounds this year. I now use Cleveland woods and irons, I like my woods to be stiff shafted!! Some brilliant courses here that I used to like to play namely Royal Lytham St Annes and Royal Birkdale at Southport-- I suppose you will have heard of these. Playing these days off 8 and wishing I had my time to come over again. Good swinging to everyone.. Ed

Don't play these courses anymore,far too expensive almost £120 per round!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Ed! Welcome to Slippertalk and our little golf thread.

Yes I've heard of those courses. VERY nice! It would be a real treat to play over there. I've only been playing 3 years.....started when I was 47 yrs old....and I've managed to drop to an 18 handicap. Hopefully I can drop it even more next season. I plan to focus on my game until age slows me down...then build up my orchid collection again.

I play mostly Titleist, with TM irons and hybrids. Hubby plays Adams.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 14, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Hi Ed! Welcome to Slippertalk and our little golf thread.
> 
> Yes I've heard of those courses. VERY nice! It would be a real treat to play over there. I've only been playing 3 years.....started when I was 47 yrs old....and I've managed to drop to an 18 handicap. Hopefully I can drop it even more next season. I plan to focus on my game until age slows me down...then build up my orchid collection again.
> 
> I play mostly Titleist, with TM irons and hybrids. Hubby plays Adams.



Hi Wendy. You've got many years left to get your handicap down and by the looks of your swing that wont take too long--- just a little too wide a backswing and a little too much hip movement on the take off IMO. I played off 1 for many years but advancing years make the body a little less mobile.
Will be 75 soon but still longing for the season to start and pit myself against some younger ones ( 50 plus ) Some of the young ones hit the ball so far that it's further than I go on holiday!!!!
Keep your heads down
Ed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2012)

For the golfers here:
http://www.cincinnati.com/golf/golfquiz/html/brand.htm


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2012)

10 under par, Dot! Looks like golf is over for us this year, unless the weather turns unexpectedly warmer. Our last round was December 5th, though, so I'm not complaining.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2012)

Pretty good, golfing into December up here!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 15, 2012)

Good link Dot! I only got 2 wrong.

There are a few courses up here that are still open. We played our last round on Nov 20th....wish it could have been a couple weeks longer. Our Club (Ariss Valley) is having our winter Open House tomorrow. at least we can meet up with 'the gang' for a few hours. Next weekend we're having a charity Euchre tournament....I don't play cards but instead help out with prizes etc. It's a nice Golf Course to be a member at as they do a few things there during the off season to help pass the time more quickly. :clap:

Here is a link to pass the time...... http://www.campus-adr.org/fun/miniputt.swf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2012)

Wendy said:


> ...http://www.campus-adr.org/fun/miniputt.swf


Well, that was fun!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 17, 2012)

Played a Greensome tournament yesterday - lucky with the weather even got some sun . 
A bit unlucky with one our lies as the picture shows it - no further comments :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I suppose that you had some of your greenhouse cutting tools along  !!!! Jean


----------



## phraggy (Dec 17, 2012)

I would have used a tree iron!!!---that's if your Irish!
Ed


----------



## Wendy (Dec 17, 2012)

I bet you couldn't do that again if you tried. LOL! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2012)

i'll bet some vengeful squirrel just put that there to have a good laugh


----------



## Wendy (Dec 25, 2012)

For any of you that may have access to a Golftown store.....they are having a really good Boxing Week sale. I may just saunter over and see what catches my eye. :clap:

http://media.golftown.com/LBNewsletter/12-24-2012/ Apparently there are many, many more special deals not listed. Do you have Golftown in the USA?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 25, 2012)

A Pair of FJ sport BOA from Santa 

Just wind and unwind !!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice shoes!!! The Boa system looks easy to use.

We're going to check out Golftown first thing tomorrow. I said I wouldn't replace my TM hybrids...but...if I can get a demo Titleist hybrid for the $35 advertised I won't pass it up. :clap:

I see you use a varied selection of balls. I like to use TM womens burner, Penta or Titleist Velocity. Yesterday the courier delivered a dozen new ProV1 and ProV1x to the door.....I am a member of 'Team Titleist' and they send out new stuff for members to try. It was just like getting a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 26, 2012)

BOA's are great - I was a bit reluctant to the system but they seem to be Solid State quality

he he go get those hybrids - new golf gear is as exciting as getting new orchids 

I use Prov V1 occassionaly but they are pretty expensive here, around 5usd/ball - and I loose them much faster than the srixon 333' - go figure.
Callaway HX are as good as PRo V1 and less expensive 




Wendy said:


> Nice shoes!!! The Boa system looks easy to use.
> 
> We're going to check out Golftown first thing tomorrow. I said I wouldn't replace my TM hybrids...but...if I can get a demo Titleist hybrid for the $35 advertised I won't pass it up. :clap:
> 
> I see you use a varied selection of balls. I like to use TM womens burner, Penta or Titleist Velocity. Yesterday the courier delivered a dozen new ProV1 and ProV1x to the door.....I am a member of 'Team Titleist' and they send out new stuff for members to try. It was just like getting a Christmas gift.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 27, 2012)

Didn't get a hybrid. It turns out that a few people got there for opening at 8am and hoarded most of the clubs....they plan on re-selling them over the internet for a big markup. They are starting to pop up on kijiji already. Ignorant and greedy....I won't be buying any of those. One of the sales guys at GT told me to wait until the 913 fw and hybrids were released and the 910 prices would come down.

I did pick up a demo Taylormade Est 79 putter for $15 though. It was the last one and having two putters to rotate is never a bad idea.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 5, 2013)

You seem to be more of a Titleist gear fan - am I right ?

This is my new - old odyssey putter 
I reduced the shaft lenght and fitted it with a Slim Super Stroke grip -
The same as Duffner uses on the tour 
Already improved my putting after 1 round great feel and the shorter shaft fits my putting stance


----------



## Wendy (Jan 5, 2013)

My husband likes the grip that you have on your putter. He has several different putters and has the bigger grips on them. Even his driver, woods, irons and wedges are gripped with Winn oversize grips.

Yes I like Titleist. (My husband plays Adams) I started with Taylormade ladies clubs but found them way too light. Low ball flight and a struggle for distance. The Titleist woods I have now have a much nicer swing weight and I get great height and distance now. Its easier to be more accurate when the club feels good in your hands. I went out and picked up two new Titleist hybrids today.....a 21* and 24* with regular flex shafts. Really looking forward to opening day now!

What's in my Titleist Golf Canada carry bag......

Titleist 910 D2, 10.5*
Titleist 909 F2 15.5*
Titleist 910 F2 19* 
Titleist 910H 21* & 24*
Burner HT 6-9 irons
TM P, A & SW
Vokey SM4 60*
TM Ghost Corza
Titleist Velocity, TM Penta, Burner W

Okay so what is in everyone elses' setup?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 13, 2013)

It was 12c here over the weekend and a few courses opened up for play. We were supposed to go out for nine holes yesterday but never made it as we had too many other things to do. It would have been fun to go just to say we played here...in Ontario....in January. Oh well, lots of other people got out.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 20, 2013)

We have had snow for the past week here and it seems to last for ever - even another layer today - 
so this weekend its putting on the living room carpet and Golfchannel show


----------



## Wendy (Feb 4, 2013)

So are you playing again Uri? I figure about more weeks of waiting for us here. The London and Toronto Golf Shows are on soon....looking forward to them both.

We're joining this course this year.....http://www.puslinchlakegolf.ca/ Not many photos but you get the idea of the place.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Okay so what is in everyone elses' setup?



I feel very dated in that my irons are still the wilson staff tour blades that I got wholesale in 1987. The owner of the golf course where I worked got me a deal where I could get them at the wholesale price. The set came with irons 3-9, and I later separately bought 1+2 irons and the sand wedge that matched the set. ... I didn't like that sand wedge very much but kept it because of the set. The few times that I actually hit a shot dead in the center of those irons was one of the most amazing feelings, like you tapped a wiffleball! Unfortunately they felt very unforgiving when you didn't hit them just right, and perimeter-weighted clubs became all the rage (probably because they were so forgiving).
I can't remember all what else is in my bag, which I am embarrassed to say is heavily coated with mildew down in the basement. 

I do sort of wish for the days when I worked at the course, and on fridays would collect my paycheck and go directly out on the course for a few holes warmup, and then play in the friday night league. I had so little overhead back then that I would occasionally be rooting around in my bag, and find an envelope still full of a previous week's paycheck!  more often than not there would be the group who would gather after work and get into the skins matches, but later people got older, moved on and then moved away for a 'real job'  (I don't really want to go back to then, just having a job that covered all expenses and some time with friends/family would be great)


----------



## Ditto (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow the course looks great
But I guess you still have snow there ?
Received my new bag yesterday - its just awesome have a look


----------



## Wendy (Mar 1, 2013)

That's NICE Uri! And I see you have your initials on it.

Tomorrow hubby and I go to this...... http://www.torontogolfshow.com/
The season is getting closer...:clap:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 2, 2013)

We only have an annual golf show in Paris but that's a huge one and I don't wanna go to overcrowded shows.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 2, 2013)

Had a very busy Easter/golf weekend 

Friday we had our first senior competition came in 2nd in my series and won a cobra baffler 5 hybrid :rollhappy: 

Sunday - first regular competition - same score as on Friday

Monday - a round with the buddies scored 90 

Weather was great but cold ! 2° in the morning and 8 in the afternoon 

It was good to get back in the office this tuesday for some rest


----------



## phraggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Weather in UK much too cold for me to play.Looking forward to some nice weather and to use my new birthday present--a Precision GTX electric trolley. My ambition this year is to knock it round gross in less than my age--I still think it's possible!!!!
Good swinging to everyone,

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Apr 3, 2013)

Our course is supposed to open tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to getting out.....I need the practice. I joined this... http://gtaamtour.com ......looks like fun and I will get to play a few private courses. There are four tournaments on my schedule so far.

Uri, it sounds as though you are having a great year so far.....keep it up! Congrats!

I'm back up to 7 orchids in my collection. My clients have given me 2 NoId Phals in the past while.....they will be going to a new home so I can replace them with a few named minis.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh that looks interesting its like a Pro -tour circuit - Enjoy !!

Basically we will be having tournaments every Sunday from now on until October - some more "valuable" than others 
then also some Pro-AM's on weekdays as well as a couple of Senior tournament rounds- 

Just have to plan it all in my agenda so it does not conflict with my wifes agenda -:rollhappy:

Oh yes and then I'll have a first time Callaway fitting session end of April - I've heard that fitting session really sets your gear requirements straight...

Oh Yes Orchids I almost forgot - ha ha


----------



## Ditto (Apr 12, 2013)

Masters started yesterday:drool::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep....had the day off because of an ice storm. Got to watch the whole day.
Go Freddie Go!!!!!!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 13, 2013)

Ice storm 

We have a Volvo sponsored tournament tommorow and weather forecast expect 22° Centigrades !

Tiger and Phil are out of range 





Wendy said:


> Yep....had the day off because of an ice storm. Got to watch the whole day.
> Go Freddie Go!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 14, 2013)

Tiger still has an outside chance....although he's never won coming from behind. I'm rooting for Brandt Snedeker. :clap::clap::clap::clap:

I have booked my first round for tomorrow. Finally warm enough to get out. Good thing too as the first tournament is next Monday.

Good luck with your tournament.....keep it in the short stuff! Let us know how you do. :clap:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2013)

Had a swing analysis and fitting session with Callaway this saturday - they recommended me a Razr fit Xtreme senior shaft> costs +400€

SO I just ordered a Titleist 910 D2 Driver instead for much less than half not sure that half price will make me drive half the distance:rollhappy:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 24, 2013)

*** read Titleist 913 Driver D2


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the Titleist 910d2. A very nice and forgiving club. You'll like it....esp the newer 913.


----------



## Ditto (May 10, 2013)

the 913 D2 is a great driver -have played 4 rounds and I love it

the loft and lie can be set independently and once its finetuned you never touch it again

Great feel and great sound - straigther on most drives but have not yet seen any gain in lenght -:rollhappy:


----------



## phraggy (May 10, 2013)

Just had my birthday on the 8th and my wife presented me with a new electris golf trolley-- a Precision GTX 36hole battery german made and can't wait to use it. I'm 75 and the weather is atrocious in this part of the world. Been playing the game for over 66years and still as keen as ever although handicap is on the way up.


----------



## Ditto (May 12, 2013)

Congrats - nice looking trolley !


----------



## Wendy (May 14, 2013)

Awesome! My best golf buddy has an electric cart and she loves it.

I just got a set of Titleist 735.CM irons. Regular steel shaft. They do feel different from my old irons but I really like them.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 15, 2013)

Anybody Watches US open ?

The course seems really difficult - and average putting is 2 or above per green -
Great game though


----------



## Wendy (Jun 15, 2013)

Ditto said:


> Anybody Watches US open ?
> 
> The course seems really difficult - and average putting is 2 or above per green -
> Great game though



I'm watching when I can. Tough course that Merion. It's not a pretty course either. The boys have their hands full playing this one!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got an invitation to audition for the newest Titleist commercial. Going on Saturday....if I make the cut the commercial shoot is on Monday. Pretty excited about getting the invitation. Wish me luck. I'll update when we get home on Saturday.


----------



## John M (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool! How'd you get the invitation? How'd they find out about you? Did they notice you as an up-and-comer: or, did someone sponsor you?


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 15, 2013)

That is great Wendy


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2013)

Best of luck, Wendy!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks!

Because I play Tiltleist clubs and balls I am a member of their 'Team Titleist' club. They sent out a casting call to all members to apply for a spot on the commercial. We had to fill out a survey and include two recent photos. I was extremely surprised and thrilled to receive the audition request since there would have been so many applications. If I make the next cut and get into the commercial shoot on Monday I will get $200 (which will help pay for a day off work!), new shoes, outfit, hat, balls and glove. I don't expect to make the next cut as I think they will go for the better players but who knows. Either way it will be fun! I got the email today asking for my size just in case I make it.


----------



## John M (Jul 16, 2013)

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 16, 2013)

$ 200 will buy a few more Pro V-1's


----------



## Clark (Jul 17, 2013)

Knock 'em dead.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 20, 2013)

So I ended up having to cancel the audition. We bought a new house yesterday and have to finalize paperwork etc today. So no time to try out for the commercial. I'm disappointed but at the same time excited that we have found a really awesome house.

Maybe next time.

Link to the new house.... http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=13437439&amp;PidKey=421578419


----------



## Wendy (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay so I find out that they want me for the commercial regardless. Cool. Off I go to Bond Head on Monday then. 

Busy, busy right now. Between the new house, getting the current one ready to sell, planning my brothers wedding and my golf adventures there aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## Ditto (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice house!!

Is it near a golf course ?oke:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I did it! Long but fun day. There were only two other women besides me and we ended up having only one shoot. I hit only one ball and hit it perfect. We had to walk up the fairway to our ball with a set of the new 914 woods/714 irons, pull a hybrid, line up the shot and hit it. I pulled off a fabulous shot that surprised even me. Now lets see if that bit makes it into the commercial....being released Feb 2014.


----------



## John M (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey cool! Well of course they wanted you anyway. You're a world famous golfer.....in training! I'm happy for you that you still got to do the commercial, as well as deal with your new house stuff. Can't wait to see it.

So, your little bro is getting married? Congrats to him! If you're helping to plan the wedding, I gather he's moved back to Canada from Luxembourg?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool! Good job!  I didn't see the greenhouse in the photos.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 25, 2013)

John M said:


> So, your little bro is getting married? Congrats to him! If you're helping to plan the wedding, I gather he's moved back to Canada from Luxembourg?



He and his fiancé are only coming here to get married...then going back. It would have cost a fortune for our family to go over there, plus my Mom is not up to the trip.



NYEric said:


> Cool! Good job!  I didn't see the greenhouse in the photos.



Um no, and you won't be seeing one either. There is sufficient light in this house with three floor to ceiling windows that I can grow a few plants indoors. I don't need or want a greenhouse anymore. And a handful of plants is more than enough for me. I'm down to four orchids now and happy with that. They are out swinging in the backyard tree for their summer holiday. My old orchid room is gone.....we ripped it out last weekend. New buyers wouldn't be impressed with mildew on the baseboards and water stains on the walls.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

How sad, but I'm sure we will reel you back in later. :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> How sad, but I'm sure we will reel you back in later. :evil:



How is it sad? I'm quite happy with my few orchids. There are too many things going on and I would be stressed out with a big collection....trying to care for it properly with no time or desire. And no....I'm over the fetish of wanting anything I see. :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for you, Wendy! How cool is that!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 1, 2014)

My wonderful husband got me my dream irons for Xmas.....712 AP1's with an upgraded ladies graphite shaft. I'm going back soon to have them fitted. Never in a million years did I ever expect to have these irons. They feel like butter and really launch the ball. Can't wait to get them on the course.

I got hubby the golf bag he has been drooling over for a couple years.....a Bagboy Revolver. Golftown had some awesome sales going on so we could afford both purchases....our gifts to each other.

Anyone else get any golf goodies?

PS....PGA season starts again tomorrow!!! Hyundai Tournament of Champions!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't played in years so I don't know anything about club tech. I'm one of those guys that likes to carry only 4 in the bag; but Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I like to play but only get out half dozen times at most a year. Charity tournaments and an occasional outing with my nephews... who just take my orchid money! I was promised a new set of clubs for the holidays to replace my 20 year old Titleist Irons. But hard to think about new clubs when we just had 15+ inches of snow and single digit temps. yesterday and today! Enjoy those new clubs and the Hyundai Tournament. Dreaming of a trip to Maui...orchids, golf, beach, drinks.....repeat!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 13, 2014)

I just heard today that I made it into the Titleist commercial. :clap::clap: It will air on Feb 15th during the Northern Trust golf tournament. I am excited to see it!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats with the commercial - they do not show it over here 
Was in NY in November and had a chance to do some shopping in both Golfsmith and NY Golfcenter - great stores and prices:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2014)

Wendy said:


> I just heard today that I made it into the Titleist commercial. It will air on Feb 15th during the Northern Trust golf tournament. I am excited to see it!


Congrats!



Ditto said:


> Was in NY in November and had a chance to do some shopping in both Golfsmith and NY Golfcenter - great stores and prices:rollhappy:



And you didn't contact me!!??


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Wendy said:


> I just heard today that I made it into the Titleist commercial. :clap::clap: It will air on Feb 15th during the Northern Trust golf tournament. I am excited to see it!



Cool and congrat's. I'll look for you. What will you be doing in the commercial? Looking for your Titleist amongst some native lady slippers in the woods? Oh wait, you hit it straight....that'll be me in the woods!


----------



## Clark (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats!

Looking forward to the youtube link.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 14, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Cool and congrat's. I'll look for you. What will you be doing in the commercial? Looking for your Titleist amongst some native lady slippers in the woods? Oh wait, you hit it straight....that'll be me in the woods!



Haha! Who knows, maybe I'd be in there with you. Sometimes that fade is more like a slice. :rollhappy:



Clark said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Looking forward to the youtube link.



I'll post a link as soon as they release it.  I won't see it until then either so have no idea what to expect from all the footage. It won't be much though.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is a link to the Titleist site. Scroll down the page to the video 'Far and True'....third from the left. I'm not sure if this is the final commercial or just a promo for NXT on the Titleist website. I'm the lady D) in the yellow shirt and black hat.

http://www.titleist.com/golf-balls/NXT-Tour.aspx


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw you!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 24, 2014)

Grey haired old lady who could put a whoopin' on those young women. :evil:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats Wendy!!!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2014)

It airs tomorrow on NBC during the Northern Trust Tournament....

http://www.titleist.com/golf-balls/NXT-Tour.aspx 

No need to scroll down. Just click on the main video. This is the actual commercial. So cool!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2014)

I was driving to an appt late yesterday afternoon looking at all of the snow still on the ground and was surprised to three people in winter clothing out at the driving range! I know the sun was out and it was a toasty 29*f. But still! :crazy:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Mar 9, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I was driving to an appt late yesterday afternoon looking at all of the snow still on the ground and was surprised to three people in winter clothing out at the driving range! I know the sun was out and it was a toasty 29*f. But still! :crazy:



Wow....that's crazy! We are hopeful to be out by April 15th but with the amount of snow we have that may be pushing it. Today is still -12c.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 9, 2014)

Wendy said:


> Wow....that's crazy! We are hopeful to be out by April 15th but with the amount of snow we have that may be pushing it. Today is still -12c.



That sounds good to me! My birthday is April 14th and I've made Mother Nature promise me the snow would all be gone. 
...I totally put my primula's out in a planter this morning. So it HAS TO warm up. lol


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2014)

My husband is going to be on the new ProV1 commercial next month. They had auditions for it back in the summer so I put his name in....he made it through all 3 cuts to get in. Not sure if they will have names to go with the faces on the commercial but if they do look for Steve.....that's my Honey! :smitten::smitten::smitten: I'll post a link when it is released.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! Two golfing celebrities in the same family....... hope you're getting a lifetime supply of Pro V1's!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2014)

I get treated pretty well by Titleist. In October I (and a few other Team Titleist members) was invited to test the 915 metals before they were released.....NICE clubs! I was given a big bag of swag as a thank you that included a dozen ProV1's along with hats, tools, t-shirt etc. Last year we had so many free boxes of ProV's in the basement it took all year to go through them. A definite perk to being a Team Titleist member. They treat everyone as though they are pros no matter their handicap. (I'm an 18)

Steve and I both just bought Scotty Camerons as well.....we happened to find demos at REALLY good prices. He got the California Monterey and I found the Newport Studio Stainless.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2014)

Scotty Cameron putters are the best; mine is an old Circa 62 #3 in charcoal mist. Also a member of Team Titleist and get a sleeve of test balls (Pro V1) whenever they tweak the design.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is the Titleist commercial. My husband is the opening player (black shorts/yellow shirt) split screen with Jordan Speith. (Pro Golfer) It's pretty neat to see my honey on TV. 

http://www.titleist.ca/videos/Channel.aspx?id=120#/v/BhMHB2cjrnGeVO_J7TKED4_ShZJv-Gfn


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 24, 2015)

Very, very cool! Looks like he can hit the ball a mile. Have you scoped out the new Scotty Cameron golo putters?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 24, 2015)

I would love a Golo but the price tag is a bit too much. Maybe in a year or two I can pick up a good used/demo for a steal. :clap:

Yep, Steve is a pretty good player.....not a beautiful swing but it gets the job done.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 24, 2015)

Once it's released, I think the new Golo will be selling for $ 369.95 here, so not cheap. As far as Steve's swing - at the end of the day, "It's not how, but how many" (strokes that is........


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Wendy! 'Spoke to Fran yesterday. She was watching some Pro Golfing on TV last week and she saw Steve's commercial. Pretty cool!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 1, 2015)

Praying for Spring.....


----------



## Wendy (Mar 1, 2015)

John M said:


> Hey Wendy! 'Spoke to Fran yesterday. She was watching some Pro Golfing on TV last week and she saw Steve's commercial. Pretty cool!



Yep, it's pretty neat-o seeing him on national TV. Today, while watching the Honda Classic, we saw my old commercial, then Steve's new one and then the one my best buddy's grandson is in. Pretty exciting!



tomkalina said:


> Praying for Spring.....



That makes two of us. The long range forecast shows temps above freezing in two weeks. With any luck we'll be playing mid April. Fingers crossed....


----------

